# Wargames Empire - Citadel Gaming Board Auction



## Jezlad

​
Wargames Empire have very kindly donated a Realm of Battle Gameboard to Heresy-Online.



> Citadel Realm of Battle Gameboard
> 
> The Citadel Realm of Battle Gameboard is a truly portable gaming surface that can be painted and modelled in the same way as the rest of your miniatures. The six distinct board sections are highly detailed and can be arranged to create three styles of board: a central hill, a large valley or an open plain. You can arrange the sections in a number of different ways to create further variation within these three types.
> 
> This set contains six unique 2' x 2' rigid-plastic board sections and 32 plastic connectors (14 are required for assembly, the others are spares), enabling you to assemble a 6' x 4' gaming table. The Citadel Realm of Battle Gameboard is supplied in a nylon zip-up bag with a shoulder strap, carrying handle and internal pocket.


We really have no use for it so I've decided to "auction" it off via the site to the highest bidder. 

The board is valued at £146.80, they're going to send it postage free to the highest bidder without a reserve price.

This is an amazing opportunity to get your hands on one cheap!

To place a bid simply reply here with your bid. The highest bidder on the 21st of May will receive the item.















​


----------



## Jezlad

First post reserved.

Edit: There's been some concern over the legality of this, however, it's absolutely no different to someone trading something via our trading forums. So for the purposes of this thread assume it's me trading an item I no longer want....


----------



## Ragnar

80 USD for the board


----------



## Bolshavic

Have to ask a few questions

1) shipping worldwide 
2) methods of payments
3) gathering all bids to be in GBP


----------



## Jezlad

1) shipping worldwide - I'll get back to you on this.
2) methods of payments - Paypal exclusively
3) gathering all bids to be in GBP - Doesn't really matter, I can convert.


Good point on the postage though, I'll have to confirm what the deal is with that.


----------



## Bolshavic

Cool thanks for the quick reply. Will hold off on bidding till shipping can be confirmed.


----------



## thirdstorm

81 Usd =-)


----------



## Dickierayne

I bid £65 (postage cant be more than £20 inside the uk surely)


----------



## RickC1971

I will Bid 70 GBP....I know it will not hold, but I can hope right!


----------



## subtlejoe

75 great british pounds!


----------



## rubystylz

I bid £80...


----------



## Troajn

I bid £90...


----------



## timsmith

£95 bid here.


----------



## bon_jovi

Hi, to comfirm the postage thing. We are happy to post it worldwide. Its hardly fair to exlude anyone based on where there from. so the offer of free postage is to the whole world!

Jezlad, if you wanna put that in the original message thats fine.


----------



## calypson

.............................


----------



## Salcheech

175$ US Dollars


----------



## Shademu

$180 US aka 118.19 GBP if shipping is world wide.


----------



## Chaosftw

wow this is kind of interesting I was actually thinking of bidding but people all started going nuts like for starters beginning the bidding so high, and second everyone is bidding so early on so this thing will most likely got for very close to retail which almost defeats the purpose of an auction. 

Kind of unfortunate. 

Chaosftw


----------



## karlhunt

Take it from somone who has one already, this thing is AWESOME! Though whoever designed it has an unhealthy obsesion with filling pits full of skulls.


----------



## jigplums

i agree, they are awesome, really enjoy gaming on mine


----------



## Blue Liger

Maybe next time a similar setup for the heretic tales/story section would be a good idea for this next time to keep bidding annoymous and hidden and then close to the end make the highest bid public and let it become public bidding for the last week or 3 days.


----------



## Jezlad

I don't see any problem with the current set up.


----------



## Blue Liger

It was just an idea as some said it went up to quick and crazy


----------



## Wolfblade

But isn't that the idea, for it to reach the best price possible?

This isn't eBay, where you'd hope to get something for next to nothing. I assume the money raised will be going towards keeping Heresy Online running. Surely keeping this place around is worth a few people sulking that they couldn't get their hands on a gaming board for peanuts?

If bidding were to be kept a secret, I doubt it would fetch half the price.


----------



## Blue Liger

You'd be suprised


----------



## Death 0F Angels

i might suggest using one currency though. If someone out bid by 5$ and the pound comes back by .1 by the end someone could get screwed.


----------



## cybersharque

100 pounds sterling, or $200 US, whichever turns out to be more.


----------



## Shademu

Wasnt bidding over on the 21st?


----------



## Jezlad

That last post was on the 21st at 10:55 PM. So it qualifies by one hour five minutes.

The site runs by UK time. 

It is a little confusing though so I've sent a PM for confirmation otherwise the winning bid will go to the next highest.


----------



## Shademu

Ahh thought that the bidding was over on the 20th winner came out on the 21st as I read the original post not a biggie if its not, please keep me informed if its any other way :biggrin: .


----------



## cybersharque

Just to reiterate, there was some confusion about the exchange rate, but I sent a PM to Jezlad confirming that my bid is US$200.00. If I was too late, then I guess it's my loss, but otherwise, I'm awaiting instructions on how to make payment (such as an email address for paypal or wire transfer instructions, et c.).


----------



## dakka on you

*New Terrain*

Our hobby store "Krystal Keep" in Kettering Ohio is starting to paint a lot of this terrain. I really like using this style terrain and hope to eventually pick up a set for my table at home.


----------



## Jezlad

cybersharque said:


> Just to reiterate, there was some confusion about the exchange rate, but I sent a PM to Jezlad confirming that my bid is US$200.00. If I was too late, then I guess it's my loss, but otherwise, I'm awaiting instructions on how to make payment (such as an email address for paypal or wire transfer instructions, et c.).



Details have been sent and I'm pleased to announce that Cybersharque won the auction by having the highest bid "on May 21st".


----------

